# pkg install nvidia-driver question



## tmpdmp (Jul 10, 2019)

Is it possible to use `pkg install nvidia-driver` and not install the linux option like I can do if I install from ports/portmaster?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2019)

No. Package dependencies cannot be changed once a package has been created.


----------

